# T-Mobile maybe



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm thinking about changing wirless plans.T-Mobile has a few new phones that can use WiFi and they also have a phone modem that works off your home internet connection where you get free home phone use with you regular phones, and also free home WiFi phone use, so I'm thinking about going with them and a new WiFi phone. Just wondered if any of you have used this kind of set up and how you liked it?


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

stay away from tmoblie. Their phones are cheap piles of plastic you get from the quarter dispensers outside of high class eating establishments! Their service coverage is marginal and their plans are over priced. Sprint is the only way to fly. Get their all in one plan, and then get a phone that you can use more than a week without having to get a new one.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Wife had T-Mobile, and the service sucked around here. Also had Sprint & it too sucks around here. Verizon has been the best with minimum break ups, dropped calls, and actually working in my house. I guess it depends on what works well where you live.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Sprint is one phone call away from going under... they're no good..


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I suppose the grass is always greener on the other side but
We had tmobile for 9 years with pretty good results. Then I had 2 phones go bad within 3 months. The 3rd phone was some POS they told me was the replacement phone. I told them it was unacceptable, they said too bad and would not let me out of my contract. So I had to pay 200.00 to get out and switched to AT&T.
AT&T's service sux. I got a blackberry because I liked what it could do. But they don't tell you you have to pay an extra 35.00 a month to blackberry to be able to use most of its features. Little things like sending pictures Whadda crock. So next is verizon


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I have ATT and yes they told me right off the bat that you need the interent package to use most of the phones feature... But a Blackberry is consider a pda phone so you should know that is expected on that kind of phone...

I have been with ATT since it was cellar one, then cingular... Do I rate it the best ever no but it gets the job done. I belive that all carriers have there issues.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah that's why I want to try the WiFi set up, because if your near a WiFi hot spot or at home, the calls go over the internet connection, bypassing the cell towers.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

I have T-mobile, the reason I went with them is that my 3 younger kids are on my plan also. The fav. 5 works well with having kids. I have 3000 minutes with unlimited text. The service is great(have no idea why jnlp would cry about that) in this area. Never venture above the plan I have so, the setup you are looking for I can't help with.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> I have T-mobile, the reason I went with them is that my 3 younger kids are on my plan also. The fav. 5 works well with having kids. I have 3000 minutes with unlimited text. The service is great(have no idea why jnlp would cry about that) in this area. Never venture above the plan I have so, the setup you are looking for I can't help with.


You're smoking crack. Every time you want to use it you walk around holding it towards the sky trying to get a signal. How about at the Cind Center, you couldn't get crap for service, but my Verizon worked just fine. :yes:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

JNLP said:


> You're smoking crack. Every time you want to use it you walk around holding it towards the sky trying to get a signal. How about at the Cind Center, you couldn't get crap for service, but my Verizon worked just fine. :yes:


You act like you never have a problem getting service. The Cind Center, I had service at the front of the building. I didn't say I had service everywhere smackass. I am putting you on my stress relief list.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Changed it to smackass list, you will find it looking at my signature.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

First you say the service is great.
_The service is great(have no idea why jnlp would cry about that) in this area._
Then you go on saying it isn't great.
_I didn't say I had service everywhere_

Think about it buddy. If you aren't getting service in the middle of a city, then your service is not great. Having to walk outside of an office to use your phone is not "great" service. You're just mad you got stuck with sh!tty service, so want to act like it's all fine & dandy to make yourself feel better.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

JNLP said:


> act like it's all fine & dandy to make yourself feel better.


I always feel good brother. :yes:


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

What did you two break up since ive been gone?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

HomeGuardPaints said:


> What did you two break up since ive been gone?


Nah, he is acting like a little b*tch as always. Some things never change Homey.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I have AT&T and am happy with it. I buy cheap phones because in the last two years:
Ran one over.. (it worked but you could not read the screen)
Washed and Dried one...(the screen worked, but not the number 4)
Lost 2.

So cheap phones with a good plan (the old Cingular "rollover" plan) is good enough for me.


----------

